# ICSI - 2nd -ve Icsi, should we change clinic?



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

We've just had another bfn despite what we thought was a very good cycle, much better than our first attempt

12 eggs over 8
7 embryos over 4
2x grade 3 (7 cells each) implanted over 1x grade 2 (4cell), 1x grade 3 (3cell)
and we have a frostie (none good enough first time)

We had to use dh's frozen SSR first time round as they couldn't find any in the fresh (he was under a lot of stress, his father had just passed away).  However, under regime of vits, acupuncture, greentea and rest, subsequent tests showed enough sperm to use fresh, which we did for our second cycle.

We're both healthy, average weight, eat organically/healthily, don't smoke, drink really quite little now and only wine.  I don't seem to have any fertility issues apart from my age.  Could have been an egg donor except I'm a CF carrier so they wouldn't accept me.  Otherwise, my fsh levels were good and no other issues.

I rested, I took time off work, I've had acupuncture... I thought we had it all going so well and yet no.  My clinic don't think there's anything worth changing in the protocol.
Should I even be thinking about looking for a more specialised clinic or for any additional tests or am I just unlucky with the odds.

I'm trying to get my chin up but it's wobbling dangerously.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Please keep that chin up. I really think you have been so very unlucky. The numbers are good and often it is just a matter of preserverence which is easy for me to say but hard for you to do. A change of clinic is sometimes an idea but if you feel comfortable where you are then it might work against you.

Ruth


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. Logic tells me I shouldn't have issues but it's so hard not to imagine all the possibilities.

My mum had mild endo and we both have very heavy crampy periods. If there were a problem, that would have been picked up I assume?

I'll post on the icsi thread also as I'm curious about The Priory.

My chin is firming. Got to be determined for next attempt in Oct.


----------



## yamoi (Aug 5, 2004)

hi Claudine,
Just read ur msge ...I just had my negative ICSI and am trying to cope with it too. My consultant has finally put us into the category of unexplained infertility and I am not sure what to do next.
It's very difficult and moods change from optimism to depression ...... although I am very happy with the team and hospital I was treated at, I am thinking of a 2nd opinion ....and may just try one last time somehwhere else-I am not sure if I am actually doing the right thing....it's just a matter of luck I guess.
Many hugs and wishing u lots of luck for the next try,
yamoi


----------

